# EC Stack - Leaning out without losing size



## SacM5 (May 20, 2007)

I have read a ton of past posts but wanted to start one specifically based on my situation.  

I am 6'2" 225.  I have decent size but have always been scared of getting "skinny" since I had so much trouble putting on weight initially.  So now I am to the point where I want to lean out a bit but I am in no hurry and would rather do this gradually to spare as much muscle as possible.

In order to manage life and the gym I have resorted to lifting 3 times a week and have been consistent with this for the past several years (Monday, Wednesday & Friday).  I was thinking of throwing in 30 minutes of elliptical on Tuesdays and Thursdays.  That way I have something going on 5 days a week.  I wakeboard quite a bit so that probably gives me a little extra activity on the weekends etc.

My question is mainly this...  Based on my M,W,F lifting schedule when would you guys recommend throwing in my cardio?  I also have a bunch of caffeine and ephedrine and was wondering if that would help significantly or not?  I have never taken any fat burners.  If you think the EC stack would be helpful what dosages would you recommend taking and at what time(s) during the day?  Is it good to take Saturday and Sunday to rest or should I throw in some more cardio on those days or perhaps my lifting days?  

I realize diet is just as important and I think I am pretty good right now.  I get enough calories (not always perfectly clean) to maintain well at 225 so I figure a little cardio will burn the additional calories that are maintaining me right now.

Any suggestions as to a solid regimen?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 21, 2007)

sounds like a good plan the only time I wouldn't recomend cardia is on leg day or the day after.  also do a search on HIT cardio sprints can do wonders for the body.


----------



## SacM5 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  Any tips on the timing of the EC?  Right now I workout in the mornings at 8am on M,W,F.  I drink my own concoction of carbs, protein and glutamine, prior to the gym.  Creatine immediately after the gym and another shake of carbs, protein, glutamine, multi-vit and EFA's about an hour or so later.  Then normal eating the rest of the day every 3-4 hours or so.  So based on that any optimal timing on the EC?  Or should I even bother with the EC?  Maybe a coule days of cardio on Tues & Thurs will be enough?  I just thought the EC (VasoPro) would help expedite things a tad and spare mucle loss?  I have never taken a fat burner so I am not seasoned at using them.

Any ideas or feedback?





NordicNacho said:


> sounds like a good plan the only time I wouldn't recomend cardia is on leg day or the day after.  also do a search on HIT cardio sprints can do wonders for the body.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 21, 2007)

I takes stims before I workout just to get the juice flowing.  take a whey shake right after your done lifting a hour later is to long for me


----------



## SacM5 (May 21, 2007)

Yeah but I take a shake before I go to the gym.  I take the creatine when i get back (right after the workout).  =I used to take the creatine and shake at the same time after workout but I think the creatine and the shake nutrients battle for receptor sites.  So I started taking the creatine right after (keep in mind I had a shake a couple hours prior - before the gym) and then take another one an hour later or so.  Seems to work fine.

How many times a day and what doages are you taking the EC?


What do you think about this:


Dosing based on 25 mg ephedrine HCL pills 
Note: 1E = 1 25 mg ephedrine HCL pill, 
and .5E = 1/2 of a 25 mg ephedrine HCL pill.

I am assuming caffeine tablets of 200 mg.


The caffeine tablets do not break in half well, approximate is fine.

A pill splitter works well on the ephedrine (can get at any pharmacy).

Day 1 - This day you just take 1 dose to test whether you are hypersensitive to ephedrine (very rare). The dose will be .5E .5C
- symptoms of fast heart rate, and slight jitters are normal - like the feeling you get from having a lot of coffee.

Day 2-3 - You take 3 doses of .5 E .5C minimum 4 hours apart. I suggest keeping it so your last dose is at least 6 hours away from your bedtime.

Day 4-7 - Your dosing will be 1E 1C, .5E .5C, .5E .5C That is, you take full dose for your first dose only.

Day 8-14 - 1E 1C, 1E 1C


Day 15 and onward - 1E 1C 3x/day

If you have trouble sleeping, keep your last dose 6-8 hours pre bed and/or decrease to 2 doses per day.






NordicNacho said:


> I takes stims before I workout just to get the juice flowing.  take a whey shake right after your done lifting a hour later is to long for me


----------

